# Dexamethasone....



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, 

I am due to start my cycle of ICSI in the next day or so, soon as my period arrives, and have been told to take asprin and also Dexamethasone from the third day, stimming.  Have never heard of this medication and am wondering if all ok, obviously clinic wouldnt give it to me if it wasnt but reading up on it all the side effects sound terrible and i suffer from IBS and it mentions that i with IBS it could tear your bowel but also help with IBS inflamation, the usual weight gain and not to be be taken with Asprin (or consult your dodctor) also i have to keep away from people with any infections. There are so many more side effects!!!!

I havent ready anywhere on the leaflet that this helps with fertility but the nurses said that it helps with implantation??  

Please give me some reassurance that this is perfectly ok to take is good for improving my chance of falling pregnant!

Kelly xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Dexamethasone is a steroid that is used to suppress the immune system and is prescribed for a multitude of illnesses. It isn't licensed for use during fertility treatment but is quite widely prescribed for women that suffer from recurrent miscarriage or failure to implant (repeated negative cycles). The theory is that there is something happening with the immune system that is preventing proper implantation. 

Yep the side effects are a list as long as your arm but generally these effects are seen with long term treatment and experienced by people having to remain on steroids for months/years (they are also dose related). In fertility treatments they are generally used during the first trimester. On the plus side they should definitely help your IBS symptoms  

Maz x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

HI Maz, thank you for your reply, has helped heaps.

Oh cant wait to start it now as i'm being really positive about this cycle what with the extra help i'm getting so fingers crossed this will help with implantation.

Kelly xx


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Maz, can you drink wine whilst taking this medicine??  Sound like an alco but just want to be so much more relaxed and read that other girls do that by chilling with a glass or two, never drank throughout my cycles but was considering one or two this time?

Wow thats long winded!!

Kelly x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The odd glass of wine won't hurt 

Good luck    
Maz x


----------

